# Massey 180 IPTO parts?



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find a complete IPTO clutch assembly, with the valve housing? Or even a new or good valve housing? The bore where the sealing rings run is scarred up pretty bad, having a hard time finding the valve.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I have dealt with these guys before and they're pretty good to work with. Both on availability, shipping and condition of the used parts. Allstates Ag Parts. Fellows that I worked through were in Salem, SD. But they have salvage yards all across the country.

Anyway, Marv Abels @ 1-877-530-4010. Central Standard Time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I have dealt with these guys before and they're pretty good to work with. Both on availability, shipping and condition of the used parts. Allstates Ag Parts. Fellows that I worked through were in Salem, SD. But they have salvage yards all across the country.
> 
> Anyway, Marv Abels @ 1-877-530-4010. Central Standard Time.


Small world.Marv grew up about 10 miles from me.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

We have a call in to all states, so far they only have the outer hub new, to get the assembly we have to go used, and I hate doing that on a wear item that might be just as bad as what we split the tractor to get to!

Thanks, though!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

sixtyninegmc said:


> We have a call in to all states, so far they only have the outer hub new, to get the assembly we have to go used, and I hate doing that on a wear item that might be just as bad as what we split the tractor to get to!
> Thanks, though!


Yeah, roger that.. If you can find a low hour insurance wreck, etc. Is AGCO/Massey runnin' up there with Deere on new parts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

sixtyninegmc said:


> We have a call in to all states, so far they only have the outer hub new, to get the assembly we have to go used, and I hate doing that on a wear item that might be just as bad as what we split the tractor to get to!
> 
> Thanks, though!


They should only send a good one.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't found a good one yet. Seems most of the 180's had the live PTO/2 stage clutch, so the hydraulic independent PTO parts are fairly rare


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You can call Nolt's and he might have one but be aware it won't be cheap.

https://www.fastline.com/v100/farm-equipment-dealers/NOLTS-EQUIPMENT-NEWVILLE-PA/5a238c12-472e-4b36-9b1e-6e69d51ac9c6.aspx


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Made a call on you behalf. Lynn at Sexsmith Used Farm Parts (NW Alberta) thinks he has what you are needing.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome, I will give him
A call


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Called Lynn, and he did have a used unit available. We ended up going with an outfit out of Missouri that ended up having a rebuilt one. They had said they didn't have one, turns out the boss was out sick and the employee was trying to find what we were talking about in an Allis-Chalmers 180, go figure. 
Thanks for making the call, though. I put Lynn in the Rolodex to call in the future.


----------

